
Why many B2C startups pivot to B2B - paraschopra
https://invertedpassion.com/why-many-b2c-startups-pivot-to-b2b/?hn
======
nostrademons
You could also think of it in risk/reward tradeoffs. B2C is high risk but high
reward, B2B is moderate risk and moderate reward (getting a job is low risk
and low reward). It's often rational to _attempt_ the high risk/reward payoff
a few times and then if it doesn't work out, take what you've got and claim
your consolation prize. If you win you win big, but if you didn't you win at
something else.

All of the points in the article are _reasons_ why consumer markets are high
risk & high reward, but the reason why entrepreneurs focus on them at first is
often just that if you're an entrepreneur, you're already the type of person
that wants to see what you're capable of before settling for what reality
gives you.

